# What are you currently listening to? Part 10



## David Baxter PhD

Weird Al's Palindrome Song, concept from Bob Dylan's _Subterranean Homesick Blues_ in the movie _Don't Look Back_:

YouTube - "Weird Al" Yankovic - Bob

and the original:

YouTube - Subterranean Homesick Blues


----------



## Domo

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 9*

MERMAIDER MERMAIDER MERMAIDER

YouTube - Mermaid Murder


----------



## Chain Lightning

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 9*

Days of the New "Dirty Road"

YouTube - Days of the New - Dirty Road


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 9*

YouTube - Def Leppard - "Pour Some Sugar on Me" U.K. Music Video

YouTube - Def Leppard - Rock Of Ages (1983)

YouTube - Def Leppard - Hysteria


----------



## Andy

:fool:
YouTube - Against Me Thrash Unreal


----------



## Domo

YouTube - Violent Femmes-Color me once (slideshow)


----------



## Jackie

YouTube - Mike Oldfield - On horseback

I love the lyrics to this


----------



## Mari




----------



## Domo

I think one of the user comments sums this up well "The video's a bit of naff﻿ 80s nonsense...but the song is great!" 

Also funny because the song wasn't from the eighties :lol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I85wXmSIbrk


----------



## Domo

YouTube - Alice in Chains Unplugged - Brother

YouTube - ANTHRAX - Safe Home


----------



## Retired

Carlos Santana: Europa: Earth's Cry Heaven's Smile

YouTube - Santana - Europa


----------



## Retired

Johnny A
Ignorance Is Bliss
One November Night

YouTube - Ignorance Is Bliss | teaser


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Who are those guys, Steve? That's bar band music!


----------



## Retired

One November Night
Johnny A
One November Night
YouTube - one november night

Johnny A Website


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Jazz?


----------



## Retired

I figure if Gibson has a custom guitar called the Johnny A Signature Edition, he must be worthy of note. 

 I've got quite a few of his tracks in my collection, and his unique style puts him in the class of Chet Atkins, Wes Montgomery and Les Paul.


----------



## Domo

David Baxter said:


> Jazz?


 
I miss Jazzey 

On topic...

YouTube - The Verve - Lucky Man (with lyrics)


----------



## David Baxter PhD

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

And don't forget this guy:

YouTube - Duane Eddy - Rebel-rouser

YouTube - Duane Eddy Peter Gunn


----------



## Retired

David,

Chet Atkins and Les Paul are truly the tops, in my view;  Duane Eddy would be in the style of the Ventures who have endured until today.  I guess Duane Eddy is still alive, accoording to a few bio sites.

Thanks for the link to Rebel Rouser, whch I did learn to play when I had a guitar, and somehow was not in my current track collection, and now it is.

It looks like your ears and mine prefer different guitar sounds.


----------



## Domo

YouTube - Bright Eyes - Padraic My Prince

YouTube - Bright Eyes-Haligh, Haligh, a Lie, Haligh

---------- Post added at 02:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:09 AM ----------

Couple more

YouTube - Lover I Don't Have to Love by Bright Eyes with lyrics

YouTube - Something Vague by Bright Eyes


----------



## Andy

Bright eyes-His voice reminds me of Hawksley Workman a little bit.

I love this song. The video is some home made thing but it's the only one I could find that wasn't live.
YouTube - Smoke Baby By Hawksley Workman 
YouTube - Hawksley Workman - Anger As Beautyhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMjrL1gkR9c


----------



## Domo

I liked the first one. Apparently the second is blocked in my Country!

One thing i love about Conor Oberst is that he doesn't technically have a good voice yet he makes the most beautiful music and his lyrics are just incredible. I always get a shiver down my spine listening to Bright Eyes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bU4G8JmKGj4


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Domo said:


> I always get a shiver down my spine listening to Bright Eyes.



That's probably just a virus. Get plenty of rest, see your doctor if it doesn't pass in a few days, and don't forget the fluids..


----------



## Domo

David Baxter said:


> That's probably just a virus. Get plenty of rest, see your doctor if it doesn't pass in a few days, and don't forget the fluids..


:lol: I can always rely on you to make a joke of anything. It's quite a talent you have there 

---------- Post added at 03:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:58 AM ----------

Aww STP i can't see those videos, they are all blocked. I'll see if i can find them from somewhere that likes Australians! 

I don't like the song so much, but i love the spoken bit at the start.

Don't watch if you are offended by swearing.

Youtube - The Used - I'm a Fake


----------



## David Baxter PhD

I amuse. Therefore I am.

Musum ergo sum (or something like that).


----------



## Andy

lol Someone didn't have their coffee...Mr.Fake.   That was in reply to Domo's video. I was not calling you fake Dr.Baxter.


----------



## Domo

:lol:

For something a bit different

YouTube - Stone Sour - Omega

---------- Post added at 03:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 AM ----------

[/COLOR]





STP said:


> lol Someone didn't have their coffee...Mr.Fake.   That was in reply to Domo's video. I was not calling you fake Dr.Baxter.


Haha i thought you were....but in an endearing way!


----------



## Andy

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 9*

That reminds me of the Trainspotting rant from the song~Choose Life 
Awesome movie.

* Contains swearing

YouTube - Trainspotting Choose Life ( kinetic typography)

Yep. Sorry about that.


----------



## Domo

Oh yeah i love that movie! I've always been keen to read the book but never have.

My brother used to have a poster of this on his bedroom wall.

While we are on the theme of trainspotting

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbPkxg69KAs


----------



## Andy

Yeah, i've heard that before.  I have the soundtrack


----------



## Domo

Aww sorry Dr.B

Got a bit carried away there :lol:

A nice song that everyone likes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pU6KhFWvKPM


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Remember all the negotiating they had to go through to get the rights to call themselves Bish instead of Bush-X? That may have been only in Canada... can't recall.


----------



## Domo

Yeah must have been, i've never heard about that. Although i was only about 6 when that song came out 

Heh i just found them doing a cover of wild horses. A bit of a change from Susan Boyle :lol:

YouTube - "wild horses" covered by Bush


----------



## David Baxter PhD

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bush_(band)



> Bush was a British alternative rock band formed in London in 1992 by singer/guitarist Gavin Rossdale and guitarist Nigel Pulsford. Their debut album was Sixteen Stone (1994). They have sold well over 10 million records in the United States. The band, while hugely successful in the United States, was less well known in their native UK and enjoyed only marginal success there.[3]
> 
> The group chose the name "Bush" because they used to live in Shepherd's Bush, London. In Canada, they were once known as Bushx, because the 1970s band Bush, led by Domenic Troiano, owned the Canadian rights to the name. In April 1997, it was announced that Troiano had agreed to let them use the name Bush in Canada without the exponent x, in exchange for donating $20,000 each to the Starlight Children's Foundation and the Canadian Music Therapy Trust Fund.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

YouTube - OK Go - This Too Shall Pass - RGM version


----------



## Domo

YouTube - The Dresden Dolls 'Girl Anachronism' music video

YouTube - Amanda Palmer - Strength Through Music


----------



## Domo

I am a little bit obsessed with Amanda Palmer lately. How i admire those who can be themself and not feel the need to apologise for it.

YouTube - SXSW 2009 Music Video: Amanda Palmer - Leeds United

YouTube - Astronaut - "Who Killed Amanda Palmer" Video Series: Part 2


----------



## Domo

YouTube - Vast-Flames

YouTube - Desert garden - Vast


----------



## Jazzey

YouTube - Johnny Cash & Willie Nelson - Ring of Fire (live)


----------



## Domo

Yay now i am not the only person posting in here :lol:

YouTube - Johnny Cash Hurt

Original

YouTube - Nine Inch Nails - Hurt


----------



## Jazzey

"guilty as charged" :lol:

Although I'm currently listening to classical music - so i won't post that.


----------



## Domo

I don't mind some classical. I won't post what i am listening to because it's dubstep and possibly the most annoying music you will ever hear :lol:

But i still like it. I am all about extremes


----------



## Jazzey

....When I listen to particular classical music - it's all about me and for me.  So I like to keep it to myself.


----------



## Jazzey

YouTube - Missing You - Alison Krauss

...Not saying that I like this. ..It's just reminding me of the 80s version...Jury's out on whether or not I like this.


Versus:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9e157Ner90&feature=fvst


----------



## Domo

Obviously the 80's version is better!

Speaking of 80's

YouTube - Men Without Hats - The Safety Dance

For the lols

YouTube - Family Guy: safety dance

YouTube - homer's safety dance

---------- Post added March 17th, 2010 at 03:58 AM ---------- Previous post was March 16th, 2010 at 10:34 PM ----------

Now for some less horrid music (in my opinion of course)

YouTube - Damien Rice - I Remember

YouTube - Damian Rice - 9 Crimes (Live Abbey Road 2006)


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Domo said:


> Obviously the 80's version is better!



Not when the 2006 version has Alison Krauss...


----------



## Domo

Should i know who she is? :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Yes you should. She was in the first video, the non-80s version of Missing You.


----------



## Domo

Yeah i know that, just the way you said 'Not when the 2006 version has Alison Krauss' made her sound like a big deal. I've not heard of her before


----------



## David Baxter PhD

YouTube - Alison Krauss - When You Say Nothing At All

YouTube - Alison Krauss-The Lucky One

YouTube - Let me touch you for a while by Alison Krauss

YouTube - Baby, now that I've found you - Alison Krauss and Union Station

YouTube - Alison Krauss - It doesn't matter

YouTube - Alison Krauss : That Kind Of Love

YouTube - Alison Krauss - In The Palm of Your Hand

YouTube - ALISON KRAUSS & UNION STATION - SITTING IN THE WINDOW OF MY ROOM - Directed by Rocky Schenck


----------



## Domo

Ohhhhh that Alison Krauss...yeah we go way back :lol:

I actually know the first song.

I take it you are a bit of a fan?

Needs more banjo!

YouTube - Mumford and Sons - Little Lion Man


----------



## David Baxter PhD

> I take it you are a bit of a fan?



Oh yeah.


----------



## Domo

Sleep music, have to get up for work in 5 hours 

YouTube - OSI - 04 We Come Undone


----------



## Jazzey

YouTube - Bedouin Soundclash - Walls Fall Down

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnIxeEXQnmY&feature=related


----------



## Domo

Oh Jazzey that was way to upbeat for this time of the morning. 

I need a drill in my brain. I don't even know why i bother posting all this music that no one but me likes :lol:

YouTube - Cookie Monsta - Optimus Prime


----------



## Jazzey

...It's the end of the day for me.  I'm desperately trying to wake up so that I can get back to work.


----------



## Domo

Hrm well i normally listen to this when i want to wake up 

YouTube - Decapitated - Spheres Of Madness

But for you i recommend Amanda Palmer. I would like to marry her alas she is engaged to Neil Gaiman, which is acceptable because he is one of my favourite authors.

YouTube - SXSW 2009 Music Video: Amanda Palmer - Leeds United


----------



## Jazzey

I heard this song on the radio tonight.  I'd completely forgotten about it.  But, it's one of my favorites because of the lyrics and the keys. 

YouTube - Elton John - Sorry Seems To Be The Hardest Word - 1976


----------



## Jazzey

YouTube - Jesse Cook - Dance of Spring ( Live at Metropolis )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcIYyIbpMt4&feature=related


----------



## Domo

That music reminds me of being a kid, growing up on a vineyard.

On topic

YouTube - VAST - Don't take your love away


----------



## Jazzey

I just bought tickets to his concert...Can't help it, if a man can play the guitar that way and have impeccable French...Well frankly, I'm done for.   :lol:


----------



## Domo

Heh yeah, my ex was a guitarist. He didn't even need to speak French and i was won :lol:


----------



## Jazzey

...For me, the combo really doesn't hurt.


----------



## Jazzey

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1M_o2ja--oQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31zTTNCELQ0


----------



## Jazzey

YouTube - Regina Spektor- Lady


----------



## Cat Dancer

Don't laugh. I LOVE Rick Springfield. I'm going to marry him someday. 

YouTube - Rick Springfield - Love Somebody 1984 hard to hold


----------



## Jazzey

Not laughing, one bit...  It's always nice to have high ambitions.  I only let go of Pearce Brosnan a little while ago - After he remarried, I had to accept that he'd moved on in his life.


----------



## Cat Dancer

LOL> He is pretty cute too.


----------



## Jazzey

Hmmmm....Remington Steel.   Yup, I have other options though, I'm not struggling with my future husband.   :lol:  Jesse Cook is still very much in the running.


----------



## Cat Dancer

He he. :lol: 

I love Sting too. But I've heard he doesn't wear deodorant. 

YouTube - The Police - Every Breath You Take (Black and White Version)


----------



## Jazzey

I love Sting too.  But, he's unfortunately VERY happily married. :lol:  (deodorant or not).    We have to keep this in the realm of 'possibilities' CD - married but very unhappy, or just plain single.  And of course, they have to like women.    Them are the rules. 

I like this song which is relatively new...
YouTube - Sting - Whenever I Say Your Name ft. Mary J. Blige


----------



## Jazzey

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmrA7pzNNPA&feature=related


----------



## Jazzey

YouTube - Raul Midon-"State of Mind" (long version)

And, voting opportunity...This version:
YouTube - RAUL MIDON + HERBIE HANCOCK I JUST CALLED TO SAY I LOVE YOU

Or, tried and true, original version:  
YouTube - Stevie Wonder I Just Called To Say I Love You


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Reminder: Posting links to jazz or RAP may get you banned.


----------



## Jazzey

:lol:...Come on, it's Stevie Wonder....


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Uh-huh. Three or four jazz videos (I'm counting Sting which is borderline at best) followed by Stevie Wonder is not a get out of jail free card.


----------



## Jazzey

:lol:  party-pooper...CD started all of this...


----------



## Domo

YouTube - Eels - The Longing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUg9nHU9LBk


----------



## David Baxter PhD

YouTube - Wonderwall by Cat Power

YouTube - Cat Power- House of the rising sun

YouTube - Cat Power - Wild Is The Wind

YouTube - Cat Power - He Was A Friend Of Mine (Cover)

YouTube - Cat Power - Dark End Of The Street (Album recording)


----------



## Domo

I loooooove that cover of wonderwall 

---------- Post added March 23rd, 2010 at 12:51 AM ---------- Previous post was March 22nd, 2010 at 06:12 PM ----------

I really liked her cover of Wild Is In The Wind too.

Had to post Nina Simone's cover of it 

The piano is this is simply beautiful.

YouTube - Nina Simone: Wild is the wind

YouTube - Nina Simone - Don't Smoke In Bed (Live)


----------



## Domo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBf1UblIMKU

YouTube - VAST Thats My Boy

---------- Post added at 04:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 AM ----------

YouTube - Silverchair-Miss You Love


----------



## David Baxter PhD

YouTube - ZZ Top - Sleeping Bag (Music Video)

YouTube - ZZ Top - Rough Boy (Music Video)

YouTube - ZZ Top - Legs (Official Video)


----------



## Daniel

YouTube - "Strength" by The Alarm
YouTube - Prayer of St. Francis by Sarah MacLachlan


----------



## Domo

YouTube - Silence - Delirium ft Sarah Mclachlan

---------- Post added at 06:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:58 PM ----------

Daniel, i can't stop listening to Strength by The Alarm. If you don't watch the video with their bad hair teehee it's actually a really great song.


----------



## Daniel

YouTube - A Symphony for YouTube


----------



## David Baxter PhD

I'm pretty certain that's the first time I've seen automobile wheels as percussion instruments in a symphony orchestra.


----------



## Jazzey

YouTube - Serena Ryder - All Up to You
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8ybDqfAQzk&feature=related


----------



## Jazzey

YouTube - Allison Moorer Mockingbird

And something a little more upbeat...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0l8f27jVUA


----------



## Daniel

2.7 million and 2.4 million views, respectively:
YouTube - Jamie Foxx - Brady Bunch
YouTube - TK


----------



## David Baxter PhD

I like the second one...


----------



## Daniel

Not a piano fan, eh?


----------



## David Baxter PhD

YouTube - 

YouTube - Sunset Ocean

YouTube - Kaori Kobayashi (

I like the bassist's hat in the last one... got to do something to contain his dreadlocks.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Daniel said:


> Not a piano fan, eh?


 
Not a Brady Bunch fan... I only listened to the first couple of minutes...


----------



## Daniel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTp3xVuB9ds&feature=related

YouTube - Seal - Killer (Video) (Live In Paris)

YouTube - No Stress tck

YouTube - ALTAR CALL (HAITI)
YouTube - My First Concert Ever!~


----------



## Daniel

Only 20 million views, but I'm sure he'll be popular one day :

YouTube - Michael Bubl

I like this one a lot more, though it's less popular and may be a repeat:

YouTube - Michael Buble - Feeling Good

This guy, geneticist Francis Collins, is now the director of the National Institutes of Health:

YouTube - Francis Collins sings!


----------



## Daniel

YouTube - Avril Lavigne-Nobody's Home


----------



## Daniel

YouTube - Moonwalk: Michael Jackson's YouTube Legacy


----------



## Daniel

YouTube - Alicia Keys - Superwoman [Live in Madrid]

YouTube - MUTEMATH Studio Vlog: Piano Ratiug


----------



## Daniel

YouTube  - YOKOSO! JAPAN


----------



## Daniel

YouTube - Mew - Beach (Video)


----------

